# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour

## Martine64

Je suis Martine et j'arrive sur votre forum car je cherche un petit chien mais avant tout de l'aide urgente pour une mobilisation dans le Var à Bauduen ou des animaux vont mourir car la justice ne fait pas son boulot. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut nous aider à faire bouger les lignes ??



Merci de m'accepter parmi vous et de bien vouloir nous aider

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Martine, bienvenue et bonne recherche  :: 

Il y a un sujet qui concerne cette affaire ici.
Deux chats enfermés abandonnés par leur maîtresse depuis 3 semaines (Var)

----------


## Martine64

Bonjour Phacélie non nous c'est malheureusement une autre affaire je viens de poster pour demander de l'aide urgente une grosse manif ou je ne sais plus quoi.

Merci à toi

----------


## phacélie

Le lien que j'ai au-dessus ne fonctionne pas chez moi, celui-là, si :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...es-var-165210/
Ce n'est pas en rapport avec ça ? ( il en question dans le fil dont je donne lien)
https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1518118.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si il me semble bien que c'est la même affaire.

----------


## Martine64

Alors les chiens c'est cette affaire les chats non.

----------


## phacélie

Il s'agirait de la même personne :




> Bonjour, je viens vers vous car oui cette histoire est belle et bien vraie. Les 2 chats ont été laissé dans l'appartement alors que la locataire avait déménagé dans une autre (en prenant la chienne et son fils de 14ans). Elle est venue les chercher fin Aout et à déménager définitivement courant septembre. Un des 2 chats n'a pas survécu au voyage. MAIS elle a repris un chaton dans sa nouvelle maison. 
> 
> En 9 ans, elle a été expulsé 3 fois. En laissant derrière elle des taudis.
> 
> Dans son nouveau village, c'est la même histoire plainte sur plainte contre elle. En plus d'un chat, 1 chaton, la chienne a fait 6 chiots. 4 ont trouvé nouveaux maitres. mais 2 sont restés avec elle. Au total elle a donc 5 animaux chez elle et un porte monnaie vide pour s'en occuper. 
> 
> Et une nouvelle pétition à son cul vient de faire son apparition : https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...3-chiens/43349
> 
> Bien evidement tout comme ses animaux, son fils est en danger. elle subit procédure sur procédure. En plus d'etre maltraitante avec ses animaux elle l'est également avec son fils et les habitants de la commune. Le maire a été alerté à plusieurs reprises.
> ...

----------


## Martine64

Phacélie alors oui c'est cela je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une pétition pour les chats ailleurs. Vous faites bien de me balancer cette affaire car je vais la poster sur la page FB des chiens. Véronique qui voulait aller sur les toits vient de craquer elle arrête et regarde les animaux qui vont mourir en toute légalité puisque la justice ne bouge pas. Les gendarmes ont bien vu cette après midi mais sont rentrés chez eux.

----------


## phacélie

Je viens de noter le lien du groupe public fb sur le sujet dont je vous ai mis le lien.

----------


## Martine64

Anatole 83  Tout compte fait Véronique reprend son combat et si le 26 aout les animaux sont toujours enfermés chez cette personne nous allons nous rassembler à 10h à Bauduen. Si vous ou d'autres personnes veulent venir nous soutenir se sera super pour ces chiens et chats. Hier les chiens ont pu se sauver mais malheureusement récupérés par le fils de cette femme...

Merci à vous

----------


## phacélie

Si vous souhaitez qu'Anatole83 voit éventuellement votre message, mettez -le sur le sujet cité directement  ::

----------

